# 09 X# YELLOW BRAKE & 4X4 LIGHTS STILL ON AFTER REPLACING TRANSFER CASE MOTOR



## FREE100KSECRET (Feb 20, 2014)

Curious, I had the dreaded multi light issue, but no clicking noise indicating the transfer case motor gear striped like most have posted here. So given the high mileage and never having replaced gear or unit, I decided it was time. 

Having finished, only the yellow brake and 4X4 lights are still on, the others are not any longer, so it looks like this was only a partial issue solved. I didn't open original unit to see if in fact gear was stripped, so may do that in future if I can't resolve these two lights still on. I turned steering right left, then left right with no change.

So I checked for codes, and the only one was DCS not recognized signal? I tried DSC button and it does nothing, no light comes on or any indication the button is doing anything. So would this be an issue of no power to DSC module which is why code comes up? I reset code, but it comes right back, so it seems obvious something is amiss with DCS, so what would you experts recommend checking. Is there a fuse or relay connected to DCS? Or a common connection issue? Thanks,


----------

